# Ovarian Reserve Tests



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi All
Has anyone had the antral follicle count or indeed the Anti-Mullerian Hormone test.  These are to test ovarian reserve.  I have myself booked in for both as my first 2 IVF cycles were a disaster ie no response at all.  I'm 40 so I'm keen to know the results from these tests. 

Has anyone had good readings from the above and therefore feeling more confident going into IVF.  Have your consultants been more encouraged as well ?

Thanks

Midgey


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

I had this test twice end of last year in Paris... and my DR. refused to try IVF again as he said the tests were new since I had DD (2003) and a better indicator.  I then researched a lot but went ahead one more try abroad as DP against using donors.  He has MF now too and all resulted in only 2 eggs fertilized.. hard to say what was cause for failure.  We are now using double donor this cycle. 

I know this test is new to UK but my DR in France said it is more then 2 years now in France they use it.  I was clearly a negative by this test althought the FSh, LH etc were not bad.  
I think that it is good to do the most recent testing. Good luck to you.  I hope yours are positive.
b123


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

My clinic are running the AMH test alongside Inibin B testing at the moment. Because the AMH is relatively new here, they are being cautious with it but they do seem to coming down on the side of it being a more accurate predictor of ovarian reserve than the Inhibin B. 

I'm 35 and had mine done for egg share. I had both done at the same time. The inhibin B came back not very good at around 50. The AMH was around 4.2 which they said correlates accurately with what they see on my scans at the start of my cycles, my FSH and also the results of both egg collections (15 and 14 eggs).  So I am more inclined to believe my clinic and put my faith in the AMH test.

Good luck with your tests.

Lou
X


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes they had done the Inhibine B as well for me but was fine as well.. I think most Drs would still look at all the tests together as  mine did but he feels the AMH is more conclusive.  Mine was zilch... and stubborn as I am I stilled tried again!!  Tick that one off for "closure"   But at the time I could not find ANY uk DR or really anywhere else using the AMH testing.  I think the sooner they progress with tests, egg freezing etc.. anything to make this whole process less traumatic and costly.. the better.
b123


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

If you dont mind me asking how much did it cost to have the test?

I'm 40 next week and starting IVF after Xmas.

My fsh was 7.9 and LH 5.0 and day 21 was 105 this month.We have MF issues.

What is the range of the test and what is semed as a good reserve.

Sorry for the question

Hickson x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Hickson
I didn't ask as I was going to do it anyway. I THINK it's in the region of £150 -- but that's a bit of a guess.

I'm seeing my consultant on Tues for the Antral Follicle Count - so I'll ask these questions and let you know

Midgey


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry but mine was in Paris so the price not too helpful to you for UK.  But was not expensive.  Also do not know the range.  Mine was >o.o4 mg  very negative result     If I can find something else in my notes in Paris I will post it.


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your post xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy All,

I had my amh test and antrill follicle count last night at glasgow centre of reproductive medicine total cost !180.
Now have a two week wait for the results.........nailbiting time


regards
sandy


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Sandy
How did the antral follicle count go?  Where they able to see any follicles?  I'm curious as I had mine done this morning and the cons spotted 2 follicles in each ovary.  Which isn't TOO bad - I think taking into account my age  He would have expected to see 3 per ovary.  I too need to wait for my amh test to come back which should be very revealing.  My fsh level was 8.2 which I was pleased with considering a previous test came out v. high and I was told I was definitely menopausal !

Good luck with the results

Midgey


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello

They actually didnt say the total count but i know they saw at least two in my right ovary. But couldnt find by left ovary...scary. My fsh last month the highest ever was 15.1, I thot it was all over....took wheatgrass,agnus cactus and vits and dhea....this month the lowest ever was 5.1, lh 1.9. This new clinic said that fsh was not a reliable indicator of ovarian reserve, the opposite view held at argc when i saw them last month. When is your test due midgey?


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Sorry to jump in here but has anyone else taken the DHEA and is it safe for all to take?
Sugary
xxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Sandy
Like you the consultant found it very difficult to locate my right ovary.  The left was clearly visible - even I could make it out on the ultrasound scan - but the right one looks like it has managed to hide behind the uterus - so he was pushing and pulling with that probe thing - he eventually managed to find it!!      As you say, I think that the FSH level isn't a great judge as it can fluctuate so much from month to month.

Still waiting for the AMH test - will let you know how I got on.  Good luck with your results.

Sugary - I was at Bath (BACC), and the consultant there was really recomending DHEA.  I took it but not religiously but some people swear by it.  I'm back on it again - every little helps!

Midgey


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

Sorry to crash your post,but what is DHEA ?

Thanks Hickson x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi 
I picked this link from somewhere in FF
http://www.revital.co.uk/Health_Directory/Supp/DHEA

Midgey


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy dhea

is supposed to reverse the age of  your eggs 

i got mine from biovea
good luck


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

Did you get your AMH results yet?

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy gilly

devastated...i cant have the baby i so long for. Got my results yesterday less than 1
havent stopped crying..

sandy


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

I'm so very sorry for you.  I really don't know what to say to make you feel better.  I have been knocked back for IVF so many times now i understand how devastating this is.  I have the eggs but my insides are in such a mess they are not sure how or if they can do IVF as they cant scan me properly.  If you need to talk please please PM me at any time.

Gillian


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks gilly, 

dont know where to go from here......good luck


sandy


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

This whole if business is just so hard to bear at times.  Without this site i guess many of us would feel totally alone.  Did Marco or anyone at the clinic have any suggestions?


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy Gilly

I just phoned for the results yesterday didnt make a follow up appointment.........dont think there is anything they can do....
icsi is not an option now..........i suppose donor eggs? dont know how i feel about that........or adoption.......my head is all over the place.........

sandy


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

I guess if it was me i would take some me time out for a while to think things through.  If you believe the AMH results are reliable then it does leave the other two options.  No one can really help decide except yourself and DP.  I truly wish you all the best luck in the world.  If you need a vent for your frustrations please please let me know.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Sandy,  
I have been following this thread and am so sorry to hear your results.  It is very hard to accept this.  I have been there.  I did not believe it my DRs and labs were French and no one else seem to be using this test as a strong marker for egg quality.I researched everywhere.... so went ahead and tried again anyway... but failed.  It was then that I decided that Donor eggs would still give me the pregnancy and motherhood I longed for.  It took a few months and lots of talking on the boards  ( see the treatment outside UK threads)  but no I don't often look back.  If you are using sperm from a partner then it is still half genetically yours and all yours maternally.  Going outside the UK  you can have Donor egg IVF for less then IVF in UK. 
Adopting is a fabulous thing to do as well, although different route.

You have to look at it this way... at least now you know.  The biggest majority... well nearly everyone going through IVF is NOT having an AMH test done yet and so they continue thinking it can work. Why is this not being made a standard test to use I have no idea.

Again... I know it is very hard time for you right now.... I remember my GYN at the time just saying sorry , be glad you have a DD and showing me the door... no conversation about donors or going abroad... even though I found at later he is affiliated to a clinic in London where he does DE for French patients!!!!

So I just hope by telling you this that it gives you an idea... something to think about.
Take care,
b123


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Sandy

I am so sorry to hear about your poor results - it's not easy.

I too have got the results back from the AMH test - this was 3.0.  Which basically means a low ovarian reserve. My consultant's letter spelt it out clearly for me "your best chances of conceiving would be donated eggs".  I'd rather hear that than him talking about statistics and percentages.

I had 2 failed ivf cycles (no response at all), even though my fsh level was normal.  We were already starting down the path of Donor Egg abroad but I just wanted to be 100% sure (if there's such a thing) that this was our only option.  Like b123 says, I feel this test is very telling and more people should think about having it.  It may not be the news one wants to hear, but at least now our options are narrowed  down, and we are not wasting ££££s on another ivf cycle which ultimately might not have worked.  In fact I wouldn't have had the 2nd ivf cycle if I'd known about the AMH test.

I want to wish you all the best in any future decisions.  There are alot of postive stories on the donor egg forum and lots of beautiful babies there as well.  

Let me know what you're planning.  

Midgey


----------



## gilly2 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Midgey,

Sorry if this sounds a little insensitive but do you know what they define as low, medium etc?  I was told my level was good for my age but i didnt have anything to base it on never see a chart or anything. I was worried they were trying to keep me happy as i was so upset with my one ovary being missing  

Gilly


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Yes I would be interested as well... although that is all behind me nowas it was last year and now using donors.  Mind you would have done it sooner if I knew all this then... 

my  AMH was 0.04  basically nil... but it does not show the range on my tests.
May I add though it show that Inhibine B on day 3 should be higher then 45.  Mine was 15 and I only learned much later that this indicates poor egg response in IVF.

Meanwhile my LH  and FSH were under 10.  (FSH should be less then 15, less then 10 is better.) 
And my prolactine was 12.  (should be less then 29). ANd Estradiol was 26... so all in all fine...

if I had not had the inhibineB and AMH you would think it was OK to continue.  Best to have these tests done if you are a certain age.
b123


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

HI Sandy,

Not sue if you are still reading these posts but just wanted to give you my experience. I had the AMH test and it came back as low fertility -9.  My FSH is usually around 8.5 but I have high estrogen which probably means my FSH is higher.  On my first cycle I got 7 eggs. However, during my second cycle, after getting the bad AMH results - I got 14 eggs! My FSH was 6.2 that cycle (I think wheatgrass juice really helped).  I was shocked since I figured my AMH result would mean it was all over. Of the 14 eggs, 10 fertilised and are doing well.  The Dr. doing the test said that this test is a good indicator for future fertility but does not necessarily mean it is all over now.  My IVF clinic said they still prefer the FSH test.  I am going to do PGD to see whether the embbies are ok genetically. It might be that the AMH test predicts quality as well so I will need to see.  So not sure really how much these tests really mean.  On one hand it is about accepting that the chances are probably not that great. But in the end, all you need is one good egg.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sandy.

Hope that you dont mind me butting in, but I have high fsh, and was going to take wheatgrass.

Where did you get your wheatgrass juice from please. I have seen the tablets, but not the drink.

Many thanks

Hickson xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Hickson
I treied the wheatgrass drink and it was soo awful...I got the juice in powder form on the net cant remember where. 
I take the tablets much easier for me anyway here is where i got the tablets

www.xynergy.co.uk 
Good luck  needing to rethink things again...got a letter from my fertility specialist suggesting they collect an egg every month and fertilise it they reckon 4-6 trys then on to donor eggs not sure what to do......my head is like mince!!!! As we say in scotland

luv
sandy


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sandy..

Thanks for tour post..

Think I'l take the tablet form instead of the drink..!!

Goodluck with your tx..I know what you mean about your head is like mince!!..Think mine is about to explode !
These is so much to try and do before tx!

Hickson x


----------

